# G2,Truth,or Instinct



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I am starting to bow hunt next year and i have pretty much narrowed down my decison to these three bows. What bow would you reccomend for the money. Is there much difference between them?What is the difference's? Any other comments i greatly appreciate! Thanks for the help! Like i said i am new to bow hunting buti know a little bit.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I would go for the Fred Bear Instinct I have shot this bow several times. It is very smooth and pretty forgiving also. Bear bows have change alot from the way they were made a few years ago. The compounds were junk,just my opinion though. I really like them alot these days. My dad and a friend of mine both have the instinct and they love them.


----------

